# Roma - Fiorentina: EL. 19 Marzo 2015 ore 19. Tv Premium



## admin (17 Marzo 2015)

Ritorno degli ottavi di finale di Europa League. Derby italiano. Si gioca Roma - Fiorentina, partita in programma Giovedì 19 Marzo 2015 alle ore 19 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.

All'andata la partita è terminata 1-1. Alla Roma, per passare il turno, basta lo 0-0. La Fiorentina deve vincere o pareggiare dal 2-2 in su.

Dove vedere Roma - Fiorentina in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Mediaset Premium a partire dalle ore 19.

A seguire, informazioni e commenti.


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2015)

up


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2015)

Questa è tutta da vedere. Roma a cocci, i tifosi hanno iniziato ad intonare il mitologico "Andate a lavorare". E quando ciò accade, a Roma tutto va a donne di facili costumi. 

Giallorossi comunque favoriti dopo il risultato dell'andata.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2015)

Up formazioni ufficiali
Roma (4-3-3): Skorupski; Torosidis, Yanga Mbiwa, Manolas, Holebas; Pjanic, De Rossi, Keita; Florenzi, Ljajic, Gervinho. All.: Garcia

Fiorentina (3-5-2): Neto; Savic, Rodriguez, Basanta; Joaquin, Mati Fernandez, Badelj, Borja Valero, Alonso; Babacar, Salah.


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2015)

Rigore per la Florentina. Netto.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2015)

Finita dai


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2015)

Fiorentina in vantaggio 1-0


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2015)

Ma cosa fa quell'asino di ali babbacar?


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2015)

Ma Zenigata che mette in campo De Rossi?


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2015)

Finitissima


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2015)

2-0 Fiorentina. Paperona del portiere della Roma. 

Finita.


----------



## Dany20 (19 Marzo 2015)

Sto portiere è più scarso di De Sanctis. Questi stanno messi male soprattutto in porta!


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2015)

La Roma deve mandare via Garicia stasera... altrimenti perdono pure il secondo posto non vanno in Cl


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Marzo 2015)

Skorupski


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Marzo 2015)

è saltato il banco! roma scoppiatissima


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Marzo 2015)

che disastro la riomma


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Marzo 2015)

Clamoroso che questi dopo l'1-7 col bayern potrebbero prendere un altra imbarcata epica


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2015)

0-3
Finisce come contro il Bayern


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Marzo 2015)

Quanto mi ha deluso la Roma, la prossima volta farò meglio i miei conti su questa squadretta...


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2015)

Pazzesco. 3-0 Fiorentina.

Stasera Zenigata finisce appeso a Campo dei Fiori al posto di Giordano Bruno.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2015)

La Roma è messa proprio male.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Marzo 2015)

ancora ancora ancora


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Marzo 2015)

Riomma  hahahah er Gabedano sta giocando ?


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2015)

admin ha scritto:


> questa è tutta da vedere. Roma a cocci, *i tifosi hanno iniziato ad intonare il mitologico "andate a lavorare". E quando ciò accade, a roma tutto va a donne di facili costumi*.
> 
> Giallorossi comunque favoriti dopo il risultato dell'andata.




cvd


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Marzo 2015)

ma ancora con de rossi vanno in giro?


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Marzo 2015)

i giocatori missà che non usciranno dallo stadio, i tifosi sono già in subbuglio


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. 3-0 Fiorentina.
> 
> Stasera Zenigata finisce appeso a Campo dei Fiori al posto di Giordano Bruno.



Dici

Io dico per qualcosa più "romana"... 24 pugnalate fuori dallo stadio e via


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma ancora con de rossi vanno in giro?


inspiegabile


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Marzo 2015)

contro questa Roma vinceremo pure noi e sarà la partita con cui Inzaghi guadagnerà la riconferma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dici
> 
> Io dico per qualcosa più "romana"... 24 pugnalate fuori dallo stadio e via


Tu quoque, Sabatini, fili mi.


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dici
> 
> Io dico per qualcosa più "romana"... 24 pugnalate fuori dallo stadio e via




Anche! 

Comunque, a questo punto, a meno di miracoli si sono giocati anche il 2-3 posto.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2015)

Caio Giulio Zenigata


----------



## Frikez (19 Marzo 2015)

Parlatemi un attimo di Montella


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2015)

Ahahahahhaha i tifosi della Roma stanno uscendo dallo stadio


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Parlatemi un attimo di Montella



Se vince l'EL mi converto al Montellismo. Ma solo se la vince, però!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Marzo 2015)

Il ciclo Garcia direi che è concluso. Alla Roma serve nuova linfa e un tecnico che sappia rilanciare una squadra già forte.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahhaha i tifosi della Roma stanno uscendo dallo stadio



...vanno a preparare la festa per la squadra ...


----------



## Frikez (19 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se vince l'EL mi converto al Montellismo. Ma solo se la vince, però!



Ahahahahah 

Se non trovano il Siviglia magari riescono ad arrivare in fondo.


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah
> 
> Se non trovano il Siviglia magari riescono ad arrivare in fondo.



Non ci credo manco se lo vedo, ma se la vincono fanno un'impresa incredibile. Sia perchè non hanno alcuna tradizione, sia perchè ci sono ancora in ballo squadre più forti.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non ci credo manco se lo vedo, ma se la vincono fanno un'impresa incredibile.



Se la vincono torna buono il settimo posto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2015)

Secondo voi i giocatori stanno giocando contro per cacciare Garcia?


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahhaha i tifosi della Roma stanno uscendo dallo stadio


con quali intenzioni?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il ciclo Garcia direi che è concluso. Alla Roma serve nuova linfa e un tecnico che sappia rilanciare una squadra già forte.


Esatto, Garcia ha fatto un grande lavoro riportando la Roma in Europa e nei piani alti della serie A. 
Io credevo, e a Roma speravano, che Garcia stesso potesse fare il salto di qualità ma evidentemente non ci è riuscito, per il salto di qualità serve un allenatore con gli attributi, d'altronde i campionati li vinsero quando in panchina avevano gente come Liedholm e Capello.
A Roma devono soltanto evitare di farsi prendere dal panico, perché questa stagione sarà stata anche un fallimento ma il seminato resta, bisogna soltanto capire come raccoglierlo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Marzo 2015)

De Rossi mi ricorda del ultimo Ambrosini, un ex-calciatore ormai


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo voi i giocatori stanno giocando contro per cacciare Garcia?



Non credo. Ma il clima a Roma è pesantissimo. Stasera i tifosi fanno la pelle a qualcuno. Con questo clima, è davvero impossibile anche solo provarci.


----------



## DannySa (19 Marzo 2015)

E se lo prendessimo noi Garcia?


----------



## hiei87 (19 Marzo 2015)

Alla Roma serve uno con gli attributi cubici. Ci vorrebbe un miracolo. Non un Garcia, un Di Francesco, un Montella, ma neanche un Ancelotti, per il carattere che ha. Ci vorrebbe un Mourinho o un Simeone per sperare di vincere qualcosa, oltre ovviamente a qualche giocatore buono in più, perchè questa rosa è stata clamorosamente sopravvalutata nei mesi scorsi.
Mi spiace per loro, ma mi vengono in mente i tifosi romanisti che nel forum si risentivano e quasi si offendevano quando gli si faceva notare che non avrebbero vinto e di questo passo non vinceranno mai niente....


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Marzo 2015)

Salah che grande azione, poi traversa


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2015)

E Babar si mangia il 4-0


----------



## Dexter (19 Marzo 2015)

Io è da Dicembre 2013 che dico che Garcia è un mediocre. Se allenasse il Milan sarebbe odiatissimo. Fa delle scelte di formazione scellerate e senza alcun senso,oltre a non avere una precisa idea tattica.

Occhio alla Dynamo Kiev che passa con l'Everton. A parte il Wolfsburg (che dietro fa schifo),Napoli e Fiorentina possono benissimo vincere la competizione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Marzo 2015)

Espulso nutellino Lljaic


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2015)

Zenigata a casa?


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2015)

I tifosi chiamano i giocatori per andare sotto la curva ma loro non vogliono andare ahahaahhaha


----------



## Hammer (19 Marzo 2015)

Tifoseria ridicola. Quanto avrei goduto ad un gol di Gervinho con successiva esultanza con zittimento sotto la curva


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Zenigata a casa?



Allegri è Lupin e come finisce ad ogni puntata il cartone,Zenigata lo prende sempre nel finale da Lupin


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Marzo 2015)

E stasera a Roma partono i caroselli.... dei laziali


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> I tifosi chiamano i giocatori per andare sotto la curva ma loro non vogliono andare ahahaahhaha


ahahahah


Hammer ha scritto:


> *Tifoseria ridicola*. Quanto avrei goduto ad un gol di Gervinho con successiva esultanza con zittimento sotto la curva


.



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Allegri è Lupin e come finisce ad ogni puntata il cartone,Zenigata lo prende sempre nel finale da Lupin


ahahahah


----------



## Doctore (19 Marzo 2015)

phooooooooooooooorte la roma


----------



## Dany20 (19 Marzo 2015)

Che fine la Roma.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Marzo 2015)

Ma Iturbe l'anno prossimo varrà il triplo o il quadruplo?


----------



## Dexter (19 Marzo 2015)

Destro lo dovevano tenere,e bisognava prendere Salah o Shaquiri piuttosto che Ibarbo...Oltre magari ad un terzino decente. Sabatini ha cannato tutto, e lo sapevamo già tutti il giorno dopo della chiusura del mercato.


----------

